# Inside Venice Sportfishing (video) July-August



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/teOidJ8T3ak

Capt. Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video!! Do you guys have problems with lots of sharks at the rigs over there as well?


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

Very rarely. Some of the shallower rigs will have them (less than 1200' of water) but you rarely see them at the floaters. Even then, they don't bother the yellowfins. Every now and then they will take a chunk out of a blackfin. The cudas are another story though; some days they can be pretty bad.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

do you think you have enough room in that cat? lol good to see woody woods doin good.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Video!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow what a cat is that a gravois?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool video, thanks for posting, finally a fishing boat with bananas on board !!! and obviously catching fish....:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Woody , y'all have any video of something recent or on hunters new rig ? I see like two clips of the new boat everything else is from the Iona Louise or GAme on and then most of the video is from winter time of stuff you posted over and over again


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Woody , y'all have any video of something recent or on hunters new rig ? I see like two clips of the new boat everything else is from the Iona Louise or GAme on and then most of the video is from winter time of stuff you posted over and over again[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats some funny stuff. Same Ole Game, Same Ole Idiot.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Woody , y'all have any video of something recent or on hunters new rig ? I see like two clips of the new boat everything else is from the Iona Louise or GAme on and then most of the video is from winter time of stuff you posted over and over again


You mean to tell me that "_*Captain*_" Woody Woods would tell a lie and post videos from other boats implying that they were on "Paradise Outfitters"? I do miss him posting though...It was quite entertaining....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Woody, do I even need to speak about this.....this shit has you all over it..... Retard


----------

